# 7up Soap



## artisan soaps (Jul 29, 2009)

..


----------



## Rosey (Jul 29, 2009)

omg, my daughter asked me if i could make soap with sprite! I guess I can now tell her "it has been done!!"

They look wonderful!


----------



## topcat (Jul 29, 2009)

They do indeed look cool!

Tanya


----------



## Milla (Jul 29, 2009)

OMG!  Those are gorgeous.  I absolutely love the swirl on top and the shape of those.  They look like they could be cake.  What does 7up cake FO smell like.  I love cake!


----------



## artisan soaps (Jul 29, 2009)

..


----------



## vivcarm (Jul 29, 2009)

They are beautiful!


----------



## LJA (Jul 29, 2009)

Oh Milla, those are really pretty.  I don't mind ash on the natural ones so much, but I've taken a damp cloth (I've seen other people say they use alcohol and pantyhose) and just rub it off.  If it bugs you, you can try it.  I think they look great!


----------



## Sibi (Jul 29, 2009)

Gee, I wonder if you could make soap with koolaid and have the color of the koolaid dye the soap?  Anyone try that????


----------



## Dixie (Jul 29, 2009)

You can use kool aid Sibi but you have to be really careful not to use too much or it will stain.


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2009)

OMG those are just  beautiful artisan , as is the photography . You Rock 


Kitn


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2009)

Awesome soap. Interesting water replacement 8)


----------



## heyjude (Jul 29, 2009)

Great swirls! Another time where I wish we had smell o vision.    

Jude


----------



## Milla (Jul 29, 2009)

LJA said:
			
		

> Oh Milla, those are really pretty.  I don't mind ash on the natural ones so much, but I've taken a damp cloth (I've seen other people say they use alcohol and pantyhose) and just rub it off.  If it bugs you, you can try it.  I think they look great!



I wish I could take credit for these!


----------



## heartsong (Jul 29, 2009)

*x*

you know, i just don't see anything wrong with that!  it kinda gives the swirls a depth-you can see the pattern better.

just a thought, maybe using just a TINY bit of gold mica and just "dry rub" the high spots.  i think that it might give it a nice burnished 3-tone effect.

anyway, don't tell ME ash can't be beautiful!


----------



## LJA (Jul 29, 2009)

Milla said:
			
		

> LJA said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




ROTFL.....time for new glasses.   :wink:   I mean, Artisan!


----------



## rubato456 (Jul 29, 2009)

those are gorgeous....how do you get the textured tops......i've heard you pour at a thick trace and then use chop sticks? i've not been brave enough to try this.....


----------



## artisan soaps (Jul 30, 2009)

..


----------



## eucalypta (Jul 30, 2009)

Those look absolutely cool! Like ornaments on a ceiling 
If you hadn't scented those with &-up you could have called them "ancient sweets" or something


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2009)

Those are really really beautiful!


----------



## Avalon (Aug 1, 2009)

I like the look of ash.  Never wipe it off, myself.


----------



## Godiva (Aug 1, 2009)

The ash looks great on your soap.  My hubby is a big fan of 7UP cake.  Whenever we visit his aunt, she has one ready for him.


----------

